# S7 ARTNET Kommunikation



## Duff411 (17 März 2017)

Guten Abend liebe Leute,

ich habe seid längere Zeit wieder zur SPS Programmierung zurück gefunden und 
freue mich das dies Forum noch so aktiv ist!👍

Nun zu mein Problem:
Ich besitze eine Siemens 1214C und möchte hiermit eine Artnet Dimmer Karte ansteuern.
Typ der Karte -> Artnet LED Dimmer 6/6R Link -> http://www.dmx4all.de/produkte_artnet_led_dimmer.html
Kommunikation zum Dimmer läuft über TCP/IP.

Wie ich eine Verbindung aufbauen kann ist mir Theoretisch bekannt aber zum testen weiß ich nicht was ich da schicken soll...
Gibt es evtl. fertige Bausteine oder hat sowas schon jemand mit einer S7 reaslisiert?

Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand in die richtige Richtung stupsen könnte weil momentan trete ich auf der stelle.😕 

Freue mich über jede kleinste Hilfe!

Allen noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 März 2017)

Wenn das dieses Protokoll: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art-Net ist, dann ist es UDP und nicht TCP.
Im Wiki-Artikel ist unten auch die Protokollbeschreibung verlinkt.
In der S7 baust du dann z.B. in einem Byte-Array das Telegramm zusammen, und schickst es über UDP Port 6454 an deinen Dimmer.

Wenn du eine Anwendung oder die App hast mit der du den Dimmer ansteuern kannst, dann könntest du dir auch mit Wireshark ansehen was die Anwendung schickt. Aber letztenendes sollte in der Protokollbeschreibung alles enthalten sein was du benötigst.


----------



## Duff411 (18 März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

neuer Tag und gute Antwort
Werde mich nachher mal an die Arbeit begeben...
Wireshark wird mir besonders am Anfang schnell weiter helfen!

Sobald ich was vernünftiges fertig habe werde ich es Posten.
Könnte evtl. Ja jemanden noch interessieren...

Dir noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Senator42 (18 März 2017)

*Wireshark*

Mit DMXControl (kostet nichts) kannst du ja mal Daten senden.
Soweit ich mich erinnere, kann DMXControl   *auch Artnet*,    nicht nur DMX.


----------



## Duff411 (18 März 2017)

*Es läuft! 

*Ganz herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Jetzt zu der Auflösung:
Verbindung mittels TCON Baustein erstellen und Verbindung auf UDP setzen. Bei Aktivierung bleibt der Status auf 7000 stehen aber das macht nix! ->  TCON bekommt keine Antwort (Glaube daran liegt das aber lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren) 

Baustein TUSEND (Wichtig nicht mit TSEND verwechseln) mit folgender Adresse belegen xxx.xxx.xxx.255. Die fehlenden stellen euren Netzwerk entnehmen. (Bei näheres Interesse nach dem Stichwort "Broadcast" googeln)
Für die benötigten Daten die gesendet werden sollen habe ich ein Baustein angelegt und mit den Daten wie im Bild zu sehen belegt.
Ab Byte 18 sind es die Helligkeitswerte des jeweiligen Channels vom Artnet Controller.
Also Byte 18 -> Channel 1
Byte 19 -> Channel 2 usw. bis 512.
Die vorherigen Bytes sind für das Protokoll zuständig.

Und das war es schon.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Sylveylani (10 März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sieht der DB denn aus, wenn man 2 DMX-Universen hat?


----------



## Zombie (21 September 2020)

Der DB sieht gleich aus, du müsstest nur Byte 15 ändern, je nachdem für welches Universum die ab und inklusive Byte 18 stehenden Daten sind. 0 fürs erste Universum, 1 fürs zweite, usw. Eventuell musst du Byte 13 noch anpassen. Je nachdem welchen Wandler für DMX du hast.


----------



## GaGaS7 (24 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche eine Artnet Verbindung von einer 315 über die CP aufzubauen. Leider sind meine STEP7 Kenntnisse recht begrenzt. Kann mir jemand Step by Step erklären wie ich die Sache angehen muss?


----------



## Phase8421 (23 Februar 2022)

Duff411 schrieb:


> *Es läuft! *
> 
> Ganz herzlichen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne ArtNet lesen und schreiben aus TIA. Könntest Du Dein Projekt zum abschauen zur Verfügung stellen? 

Gruß
Karsten


----------

